# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Xin hỏi về step motor

## ktshung

Các bác cho em hỏi, em có 1 con step motor cũ chạy hay mất bước nên không dùng. EM muốn biến nó thành động cơ bình thường cắm điện vào là chạy thì có thể làm được không? Em cám ơn

----------


## CKD

Bước thì không được bác ạ.

----------

ktshung

----------


## Gamo

Được được... nhớ cắm thêm bộ driver loại step motor speed controller trước con motor

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Được được... nhớ cắm thêm bộ driver loại step motor speed controller trước con motor


BÁc biết ai bán không ạ, em cám ơn

----------


## Gamo

Em có 3 bộ speed controller 5 pha, 1 bộ biếu cha Biết Tuốt, 2 bộ còn lại chắc trong hốc kẹt nào đó rồi...

Còn ko thì ông tự chế cũng được: mua bộ phát xung 555/CD4047 tại http://hshop.vn/products/mach-tao-xung-ne555-2
Sau đó về nối vào driver TB6560/IM483/BeDrive là thành bộ speed controller đơn giản ngay  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

em nhớ là dùng biến áp cho thấp voltage + tụ vẫn dùng được

----------

Gamo, ktshung

----------


## Gamo

Cái mạch driver analog đóa ông ktshung mời cafe cụ Linh làm cho kìa  :Wink:

----------


## ktshung

> em nhớ là dùng biến áp cho thấp voltage + tụ vẫn dùng được


xin cụ chỉ giáo cụ thể giúp em, em cám ơn

----------


## CKD

Không dám chắc, nhưng e là không được.
Vì step được xem như đồng bộ. Nên nếu start đột ngột không tăng tốc thì nó rớt, mà nó rớt thì nó éo có chạy nữa.

----------


## nhatson

> Không dám chắc, nhưng e là không được.
> Vì step được xem như đồng bộ. Nên nếu start đột ngột không tăng tốc thì nó rớt, mà nó rớt thì nó éo có chạy nữa.


điện dân dụng có 50hz tính ra có mấy RPM thôi nên ko sợ rớt

----------


## CKD

Vậy thì thử đê  :Smile: 
Thêm giải pháp  :Smile:

----------


## kenshido1231

Tiện thể hỏi cụ CKD với mấy cụ khác luôn. Ví dụ như e có con driver max 2.5A. Mà e muốn chạy dual 2 con step, mà mỗi con nó ghi là 2A, liệu có được ko các cụ

----------


## CKD

Có sao đâu. Driver nó chỉ chạy 100% công suất, nóng và dể tèo thôi.
Ngoài ra driver còn có giới hạn điện cảm của motor. Vượt ngoài mức ấy thì hơi nguy.

----------


## kenshido1231

> Có sao đâu. Driver nó chỉ chạy 100% công suất, nóng và dể tèo thôi.
> Ngoài ra driver còn có giới hạn điện cảm của motor. Vượt ngoài mức ấy thì hơi nguy.


Nếu vậy thì khả năng thiệt hại cao nhất là die con driver thôi phải ko cụ. Với lại khi 2 con step mắc như vậy có phải mức dòng nó lên 4A ko.

----------


## nhatson

> Nếu vậy thì khả năng thiệt hại cao nhất là die con driver thôi phải ko cụ. Với lại khi 2 con step mắc như vậy có phải mức dòng nó lên 4A ko.


stepper drive chạy là 1 nguồn dòng, nên nối 2 motor song song dòng qua mỗi motor bằng 1/2 dòng setting
chú ý trường hợp motor coil  tương đương nhau

----------


## ktshung

> stepper drive chạy là 1 nguồn dòng, nên nối 2 motor song song dòng qua mỗi motor bằng 1/2 dòng setting
> chú ý trường hợp motor coil  tương đương nhau


Xin bác hướng dẫn cụ thể, em cám ơn bác

----------


## CKD

Thì
2 motor cứ nối song song với nhau, phase/phase.
2 motor phải giống nhau
là xong

----------


## ktshung

> Thì
> 2 motor cứ nối song song với nhau, phase/phase.
> 2 motor phải giống nhau
> là xong


ý em đang hỏi vụ cho step motor chạy như motor thường mà bác

----------


## CKD

Theo em là không thể, vì nếu có thể thì cũng khó khã thi vì không kinh tế.
- thường step nếu chạy không có driver thì điện áp định mức chỉ khoảng vài V. Nên cần phải có hạ áp, đơn giản nhất vẫn là biến áp.
- kế tiếp nếu chạy từ áp xoay chiều 50Hz thì tốc độ chắc chỉ vài chục rpm
- kế tiếp nữa là có 2 cực, chạy 1 phase + 1 phase do tụ nên việc xác định chiều quay là không thể. Với những motor mô phỏng motor đồng bộ dùng 1 phase.. phải có hệ thống trợ giúp start.

Kết luận là không thể là phù hợp nhất.

----------


## Gamo

Liệng cho rồi đi bác, kiếm motor thường chạy cho nó khỏe, giá rẻ hơn chế  :Wink:

----------


## Bongmayquathem

em ké topic một tý. có bác nào có thông tin của motor vexta này không ạ (momen xoắn). tìm google không thấy. e chạy với driver ud2115b không biết có ổn không ?

----------


## Ga con

Con này thì thôi bỏ đi bác, moment chừng hơn 1Nm chút thôi, đời cũ nên cũng kém. Mấy con thân vuông đời mới hơn cùng hãng (kể cả TQ, TW) moment cỡ 1.7-1.8Nm.

Chạy với driver trên OK nhưng tổng thể cũng không ngon, dùng chạy tạm tạm chữa cháy cũng được.

Thanks.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Dạ e dùng tạm chữa cháy thôi. Tại giá drive lẫn motor cũng rẻ. Máy e hành trình tầm 300x300 dùng truyền động combo kr33 chơi motor này ok chứ nhỉ.

----------


## ktshung

> Liệng cho rồi đi bác, kiếm motor thường chạy cho nó khỏe, giá rẻ hơn chế


Liệng thì dễ mà em chưa tìm được con motor thường nào mặt bích 86 cốt 14 để dùng cho cái cơ khí của em bác ạ

----------


## inhainha

> Liệng thì dễ mà em chưa tìm được con motor thường nào mặt bích 86 cốt 14 để dùng cho cái cơ khí của em bác ạ


Bác quăng cái mã con motor và cái driver của bác xài lên thử xem, xem có phải motor và driver không hợp hay không.

----------


## titanhnc

con này tầm 0.9N,m chạy với driver 2115b khớp hoàn toàn , nhận định dùng cho khổ máy 300 vuông ,vít bước 5mm trở xuống chạy được nhưng hiệu suất không cao , bị giới hạn bởi tốc độ không cao tầm 700mm/p là rớt bước chạy an toàn ở 300mm/p

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------

